# Send a christmas card to a little boy who is dying



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 7, 2009)

Ok so if you are like me then you always wonder when you get these "chain mails", or you see them posted on your facebook or whatever. This one is truly legit, a friend on my facebook , whom i have been talking to for 4 years, who daughter is also fighting cancer, knows this family. This family goes to my friends Tammy's (daughter) clinic. so now that i know for sure that this is real i will be heading to the store today and getting a card to send to this little boy. I hope that everyone else will do this too. Something so simple and easy will mean the world to this little boy. THanks guys Luvmyzoocrew/Fran Please respost this to your facebook, twitter, Myspace, or anywhere you can get it to, i see how we can all get together for bunnies and i know we can get this done.

5yr old boy, Noah Birokman is in the last stages of a 2 1/2yr battle with Neuroblastoma Cancer he has a week possilbly 2 left. The family is celebrating Christmas this wknd, Noahs request is to get lots of Christmas cards. Please send cards to: Noah Biorkman 1141 Fountain View Circle South Lyon, MI 48178. Let's see... .........how many cards we can get to this little guy, thank you! Please repost this to your status today - I am posting this because i know the woman who posted this and her daughter goes to the clinic that this lil boy is at, so it is ligit.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 7, 2009)

http://www.snopes.com/inboxer/medical/biorkman.aspTrue

He also has a carepages page.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 7, 2009)

I have some cards left over from last year, so I just addressed one and it will go in Monday's mail. Please keep us updated if you can Fran.


----------



## mardigraskisses (Nov 7, 2009)

:tears2:

I just posted a note on my facebook about it. I hate when stuff like this happens to people.


----------



## irishlops (Nov 7, 2009)

Im planning to post this tommorow or monday.
I hope he gets as many cards as he can, 
xoxoxo


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks Ali i am just getting home thanks for posting the snopes page!!!! got my card today and it will go out in mondays mail

http://www.clickondetroit.com/video/21546169/index.html here is a link from a news station that did the story


----------



## Malexis (Nov 9, 2009)

Im going to try and send one tomorrow! Thanks for posting


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 9, 2009)

my card is signed, little letter inside, stamped and addressed and ready to go out in the mail!!!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 9, 2009)

Called my mom at work she is taking down the information and passing it to her coworkers.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 9, 2009)

woo hoo Ali's mom!!!! TY


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 9, 2009)

I think I will be writing out the info and taking it to work.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 9, 2009)

My card is in the mailbox.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 9, 2009)

woo hoo Ali and woo hoo Patti

Thanks for everyone who is sending and for those that are spreading the word


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 9, 2009)

I just read on his Carepages site that Noah has received over 10,000 cards so far!


----------



## irishlops (Nov 9, 2009)

Im telling my class tomorrow about this.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 9, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> Im telling my class tomorrow about this.


I'm sure that Noah would be thrilled to receive cards from Ireland. This would be a great class project for our younger members.


----------



## irishlops (Nov 9, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *irishlops wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Im telling my class tomorrow about this.
> ...


 
I hope so, I think the parents will, (I know its sad,) but they have these to read over once he a little angel.
I hope some people will not laugh, when I ask for them to send cards.
I think it would be great for younger members of the comunity as it develops all differnt skills.
I wish we heard more of diffent people like this as there must be 100s if not more.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 9, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *irishlops wrote: *
> ...


Could you buy a box of cards and ask your classmates to write a message and send them? Actually supplying them with a card may inspire them to participate. Thanks Elena!!!!


----------



## irishlops (Nov 9, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *irishlops wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> ...


good idea, i could.
 thanks, ill mange any way.
elena


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 9, 2009)

Patty that would be a good idea to have the cards!!! Elena thanks, i think it would be AWESOME for him to get cards from Ireland!!!!!!!!

I feel horrible for this lil boys family, i cant even begin to imagine what they are going through, having kids of my own this really hits home about the heartache they must be going through.


----------



## SablePoint (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't give out my personal info over the net, but is there an email address to the hospital he's in? I will gladly make some beautiful christmas cards for him that can be printed out and givin to.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 9, 2009)

there is an address to his home, and if you dont want to you dont have to put a return address on it if you dont want. they dont specifically give the hospital address out, i dont know if the hospital would respond to the thousands of cards very well,lol


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 9, 2009)

It sounds like Noah is home on hospice, so there would not be a hospital address. Like Fran said, you can send a card without a return address (talking snail-mail here). I'm sure it would be very much appreciated!


----------



## BSAR (Nov 9, 2009)

I know where some xmas cards are, I will try and send one tomorrow.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 9, 2009)

that would be great Amanda


----------



## myLoki (Nov 9, 2009)

Mine goes in the mail tomorrow. I was hard pressed to find something to say, but I just let my heart say what my brain couldn't figure out. 

t.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 9, 2009)

In my card I mentioned that I had a bunny called Noah Chibi Ash and how he shared his name with an angel girl called Ashley and now he share Noah with a special little boy. Included a picture of the trio. It says:

Hey Noah,

I'm da one on da end and with white on my face. 

Your Pal Noah Chibi Ash


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 10, 2009)

oh Ali that was awesome, i thought about adding a bunny pic cause kids usually love animals!!!! but i didnt maybe i will send out another one from just the rabbits,lol. my card had a puppy on the front of it


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 10, 2009)

Some people from wrk are sending some. Got about 3 so far.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 10, 2009)

thats great Ali


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 10, 2009)

I am reading his carepage and I have tears streaming down my face.


----------



## Sabine (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi guys, I googled the boy's name yesterday and it turned out that most of the links let to a site that proposed to be a windows security programme warning you that your system is under attack. I got a nasty virus through something like this before.
I don't know why this is and why these "attack sites" are linked with this story but I am terrified to click onto any link that has to do with this. 
Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 10, 2009)

I have not had any problems. I have gotten those warnings in the past on other sites (not related to this little boy) but not on his carepage, or the snopes, or the other link that i have put up. I am not sure what to tell you about that, maybe someone will know something about the warning


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 10, 2009)

I have had no issues.


----------



## Sabine (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi David Here Jessica Rabbits partner,
There are two links in particular that have the words "Hoax" in them. Please don't click on them! The site proposes to be Windows Enterprise which isn't even a Microsoft program. I think it's intended to scare you into downloading their programme by clicking a link on the page.On this occasion it showed pics of the My computer page with warnings that they were infected and a smaller link window that they obviously want you to click *DO NOT* The best thing to do is exit straight out of the web browser using the top right exit button (usually red) or if you are unsure leave it and turn off PC and then restart. As far as I can see if you do this without clicking a link on the page you will be OK. I did run a scan after and I found nothing. In the past I have come across one of these that was downloaded onto a PC and it was very difficult to get rid of as they embed themselves and then reapear even after you think you are rid of them.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 11, 2009)

i have gotten those things before and i just close out the window. I have been having no problems with any of his links and am sorry that you are running into these problems


----------



## Sabine (Nov 11, 2009)

By the way, David is my partner (Sabine) He is getting confused with user names (I hope):biggrin2:
I just find it really sad that some people have no respect and take a ligitimate cause, like bringing some joy into this little boys life, to try and mess with people's systems. Google seems to be tidying up the dodgy links as some of them are gone and some come with a warning now.
Will get a Xmas card organized too.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who has or is sending cards to Noah Scott Biorkman, they have recieved 80,000 pieces of mail on monday!!!!!!! and the post office even delivered mail to them today so they are asking that any more cards be sent to the address below as they are running out of space to keep all these cards at!!! This was posted on the care pages for Noah so i am just passing it along to you guys

Scott Biorkman
3480 Petoskey Way
Milford, Michigan 48380


----------



## missyscove (Nov 13, 2009)

I just finished printing up a card with a Christmas picture of Timmy on it and I'll be putting it in the mail tomorrow morning on my walk to class.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Nov 13, 2009)

I've got one going out today too! I didn't think of putting a picture of a bunny or one of my horses in it, but it's got horses on the front!!!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 13, 2009)

woo hoo Thank you guys i think i will get another card this weekend from the bunnies and send it to him,lol


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow! The outpouring of love and concern for Noah is just amazing! Scott and I never in a million years thought that so many people would want to send Christmas cards to Noah. However, please note: We did already celebrate Christmas LAST Sunday -- November 8th.

PLEASE STOP SENDING CARDS AND GIFTS!!!!

Noah is very ill. He is not getting out of bed and it's time for Scott, our families, and I to concentrate on our son. His time is very short and he needs us.

Scott and I would like to say thank you so much for the support and continued show of love. However, we are asking that everyone please stop sending cards and gifts.

Also, everyone please post the stop order on Facebook and any other websites or organizations that you belong to. We need the peace right now.

Thank you for your understanding in this request.




the above was posted on Noah's carepages, a request from his parents for the cards to stop, they are so very thankful for the cards but they want to now concentrate on spending all the time they can with him , in his last days. My heart goes out to him and his family.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 23, 2009)

:tears2: THe following was posted on Noah's carepages 

fter a long battle with Stage IV Neruorblastoma cancer, Monday morning at 8:02 AM, Noah Biorkman passed away at his home in South Lyon, Michigan. Scott and I, along with our families, would like to thank everyone for the continued support over the past few years during Noahâs illness. As most of you know, Noah has received more than one million Christmas cards over the past few weeks. The outpouring of love and compassion has been remarkable and we are extremely grateful. We are now asking for everyone please respect our privacy during this very difficult time. The funeral services will be for family only. We are asking that instead of sending cards and flowers to Scott and me; please make a donation in Noahâs name to either of the organizations below. With your donation, Noahâs legacy will live on for many years to come, if not forever.
Thank you so much for your support and love.
Sincerely,
The Biorkman Family
Please send donations to the following:
Department of Pediatrics and Oncology
University of Michigan
1500 East Medical Center Drive
D4202MPB
Ann Arbor, Michigan 48109-5718
Checks payable to: The University of Michigan â Noahâs Pediatric Oncology Fund
OR
Make-A-Wish Foundation of Michigan
230 Huron View Blvd.
Ann Arbor, Michigan 48103
Checks payable to: Make-A-Wish Foundation of Michigan â Memo: Noah Biorkman






It is so sad, i couldnt even begin to imagine what that family is going through, as a parent you never want to out live your children, he was so young :tears2:




Thank you everyone for doing this with me.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 23, 2009)

The passing of Noah is so very sad. My thoughts remain with them.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Nov 23, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers go out to his family


----------



## cheryl (Nov 24, 2009)

Aww that's just so very sad...the family are in my thoughts


----------

